# ...what's the brown stuff?



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Last question, guys I promise 

I've had my new tank set up for four days, and my new betta just arrived. I put a piece of driftwood that had anubias tied to it in my tank. When I put the new guy in there today, I saw the the roots looked brown in a way that I hadn't noticed before. Is this normal? Does the plant look healthy or rotty? Is there a level you can test in your water that tells you if there's plant rot?


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

It looks just like mine did when I got it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

When I first got my Anubias, it did the same thing and rotted off some roots, then grew newer and healthier ones. The pet stores usually submerge the roots and the whole plant dies off, so this could be why they go brown


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That actually doesn't look like an Anubias to me, it doesn't have a rhizome. It actually looks like two Amazon Swords to me, can we get a picture of the full plant? Also you can take that plant wool off the base of the plant.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's another view of the plant, which has now inexplicably grown a weird white hair type stuff. I just started a thread about it because I really don't want to hurt my fish. What the heck with these plants!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that looks like Bleheri Sword, two of them  So those need to be actually planted in the gravel with just the crow showing, that's the part above the roots but where the stems come out of. And you'll need root tabs to help it grow well since it's a heavy root feeder, it does benefit from liquid fert's but root tabs will be the best thing for it ^_^

Swords will still grow in most lighting conditions as well, just not as fast as it would with a high light on it directly.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

I just googled root tabs, have never heard of them. Is there a brand you'd recommend? My tank is 1.5 gallons, and has a tiny 3 month old betta, the driftwood, and I guess two swords. Should I use one every few months or so?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, every month and a half would probably be good with root tabs (So I've heard, I still need to get some). You should probably return the plants, though- Anubias are way more expensive than Swords (at least here) and I have Swords that have outgrown my 30g and have to be rehomed, where they are almost outgrowing a 55g. That 1.5 won't last it long!


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a cool plant. As long as you routinely cut off the huge leaves it will be fine in your tank. Bury it in the gravel, and try not to vacuum the area it's in as the fish waste helps it grow.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, guys! The Petco sells plants based on size, not species so it was $4 for the plant. It reflects the light so nicely that if I can keep it alive I'd love to have it in there. One of the big leaves has a hole developing in it this morning; is that when it's time to trim them? I'm going to see if I can pick up some root tabs today to put in there. You guys are the best!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you buy api root tabs you will only need a portion of it.i put mine an inch or so away from the plant.this increases lateral growth.not that you really have to worry with swords.i replenish every 2-3 months depending upon growth.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

I put in a third of a tab (api) today. Maybe because it was already broken, but it disintegrated into dust before I could get it to the substrate. Then my betta kept swimming through the particles. This is all okay, right?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, they'll be fine. I usually break mine in halves and just use long tweezers to push it into the substrate. But yes, it still does start to disintegrate before it get's into the substrate, that's normal. So you just want to do it as fast as you can.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Question. Today I noticed this sediment under the plant (which will not, for the life of me, stay completely embedded in the substrate. it ALWAYS pops up). See the brownish stuff along the bottom of the rocks? Is this from the root tab? Is it something I need to worry about?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It could be from the root tab but I generally find it to be white/blue like the root tab itself. It could be the start of Diatom's which is brown algae, very common in "new" planted set up's. They last about 3-4 months but then they burn themselves out. Either way, most likely nothing to worry about, if you use a vacuum you can siphon it out most likely, if it sticks to the gravel then it's most likely diatoms then. Either way, it won't hurt your fish.

Also you need to take the wool off the bottom of your plant, the fabric-y stuff there at the bottom, that needs to be taken off otherwise it's not going to let your plant grow very well.


----------

